# How's everyone doing?



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I am a WWII enthusiast axis preference but It's all interesting.
I build model kits 48th 32nd and a couple 24th scale.
WWII 70% axis modern about 50% US and 50% Russian with a few special interest thrown in, I posted one below.

I also enjoy radio controlled aircraft don't own one yet but hope for the summer.

Well anything else I'm sure will find it somewhere on the board.

Anyone with modeling interests pm me love to talk shop.


----------



## Velius (Feb 10, 2008)

Howdy Adolf. Welcome. Nice job with the Dora!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome Galland. Nice Dora!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll second that Njaco!, welcome to the board from sunny South Australia...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Adolf. Enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 11, 2008)

Great Dora but... are you sure that the engine covers are hinged that way?
I remember in the 190A were swinging below the engine and used as platform by the maintenence crew. 
Maybe they changed it in the Dora, or maybe the instructions of the kit were not accurate.


----------



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Feb 11, 2008)

The kit was done with added resin and etch that included the covers from Aires and I checked the kit and it has them as on the model, also a pic off the web.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing more to say on the matter of the Dora engine cowling .
Welcome to the forum AGFa mate.Look at our modelling section,please.You can find some nice things there as well.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 11, 2008)

Definitely they changed the cowlings from Anton to Dora, I had never noticed it...

But in the last picture (same 190D13 #10 plane from a different angle) it seems that the upper swinging cowls stops at the exhaust tubes, and that maybe there were 2 half cowls to cover the section below the exhausts.

It just looks 'illogical' to have designed full size cowlings swinging upwards, maybe some 190 expert can clarify it.

below a couple of 190A for comparison, the 190D13 is of course the last


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there Adolf and welcome


----------



## A4K (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome Adolf!

That's a nice Fw 190D-13, is it OOb, or a converted Trumpeter D-9 kit?
(I'm guessing it's 1:32 scale)

And Parmigiano, technically the Ta 152H series would be the last, although there was a D-14 I think(?)


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 12, 2008)

A4K said:


> And Parmigiano, technically the Ta 152H series would be the last, although there was a D-14 I think(?)



'the last' was meaning 'the last pic in the post' ...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Adolf, nice model.


----------



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Feb 12, 2008)

Spaciba Vassili
Thanks all hope to post more, and TY for the welcomes


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome....nice job on the DORA


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome 'dolf, nice to have you here. Nice Dora!!


----------



## A4K (Feb 13, 2008)

Good one Parmigiano, you got me!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey mate welcome.

Nice model there.


----------



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!
Heinz,A4K,DOUGRD,B-17engineer,Vassili Zaitzev,Thorlifter,Parmigiano,Bf109_g,Wurger,ccheese


> That's a nice Fw 190D-13, is it OOb, or a converted Trumpeter D-9 kit?
> (I'm guessing it's 1:32 scale)


It's a 48th Hasegawa kit I believe, Some Eduard etch and Aires resin. And many many hours.


----------



## DBII (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice bird, Welcome

DBII


----------

